# Nun endlich da. Lange erwartet



## Tetsuo (21. März 2001)

Hi,

jetzt ist es da ein Forum zum anfragen bei Hardware-problemen. Quentin und meine wenigkeit werden das Moden.

Also bis dann in eine feine Zukunft


----------



## oezer (23. März 2001)

Schwätz net... und schaff mole was dohane, ausserdem ist der Quentin nicht dein partner sondern der AlKi.. 

ala machs mal goad 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Quentin (24. März 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Tetsuo _
> *Quentin und meine wenigkeit werden das Moden.*



achso? *g*

thx o3|zer :|


----------



## Tetsuo (24. März 2001)

Wer ned wüll der hod fei scho gelle


----------



## Quentin (24. März 2001)

eben, und ich hab halt schon genug *g*


----------

